
What are some of side project ideas that don't take much time? - yanis_t
Hey guys!<p>I love side-projecting (usually for being able to try some new technology). My head is usually full of stupid little ideas, but now I don&#x27;t really have any.<p>If you have something interesting and not too time-consuming, please share!
======
jacobobryant
Here's one I did recently:
[https://jacobobryant.com/post/2019/pipeline/](https://jacobobryant.com/post/2019/pipeline/)
(aggregate all the content you like on your personal website).

------
codedrome
A while ago I started playing with the geolocation API and tying it in with
Google Maps. I might try to use it with Bing maps which I think is better, at
least aesthetically. It looks more like a real map.

